# AR/VR Garage Techweek NZ 2017



## OLLiver (Apr 1, 2017)

Another 2 day comp in New Zealand!

Register here
https://www.speedcubing.nz/event/techweek-nz-2017/register

Pleased to announce Speedcube.co.nz will officially be attending this comp with an awesome range of puzzles! Definitely come over and say hi if you're going!


----------

